# Test Kits



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

What is a reasonable priced test kits available in the market that one would recommend - to test water parameters. Nitrates/Nitrites, amonia etc.

Ive lost my entire batch of a dozen A & S grade crystal shrimps - they were fine for almost 5 months and then droped dead on me - never did more than 10% water change just from the top 2 times a month- never siphoned the bottom - had them in a 10 gln with a HOB filter with sponge fitted on the intake. feeling the blues - and i know i should have got a test kit earlier -

the snowballs shripms are doing fine and breeding crazy - in a 5 gln - with out water changes just water top up - no filter.

Time to buy a test Kit- I know - I know.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get the API freshwater master test kit. covers ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, and I think pH. That's pretty much all you'll need.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry for your loss, but its good that you are getting a test kit. 

But first in my opinion, all tanks will need cleaning of the substrate, especially with shrimps, as they molt and their dead exoskeleton just sit on the bottom and rot with the feces and left over food. Even tanks with an undergravel filter needs regular cleaning. A tank without regular substrate cleaning is a formula for disaster. Another suggestion is to change the water about 10% ever week, or a 30% twice a month. The more frequent you change your water, the healthier your tank is and hence the healthier your fish (shrimp in this case).

But sorry, back tot he main question. For the average hobbyist, a 4 test test kit is good enough, ie ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH. The best kit for this is the API freshwater test kit. It costs a little over 30 dollars in most stores, and it should be sufficient for more than a year (unless you test you water twice a week or something). I personally test the water every 2 weeks, or when I am getting ready to add a delicate/sensitive fish.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies - will pck up the API - test kit


----------

